# How fast is too fast?



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Interesting question. Rusty (also mpoodle) has 3 walks a day, mainly off lead and does a fair bit of sniffing. I do play some ball/frisbee games on one of the walks but not for long. He LOVES to chase his frisbee especially and wimpers with excitement!

He is 6 months old. Also he totally does the horse thing, thundering around and whizzing in big circles.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think they need to be let off leash in an enclosed area to run as much as possible. Beckies likes to run like a maniac a few times a day, in my yard, where it’s safe.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe is 4 months old and we play fetch a few times a day because she loves it and it’s the only thing that really gets her to stretch her legs and GO, which she needs to not be a complete loon! I am careful to keep it less than 10 minutes or so, both because I don’t want to run her too hard and because it is H.O.T. If she shows any indication she’s losing interest, I stop immediately, but I’m usually the one to end the fun, not her.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Many poodles have a time of day when they get "the zoomies" - running at top speed from one place to another. Zoe likes to go from up on the bed in the bedroom to the sofa in the den - about 60 ft. Once she has done her run she flakes out on the sofa between us, tired but happy.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Cooper gets one longer walk every other day and a short walk too. The reason for this is he isn't putting weight on properly so I'm aware of him burning off far more than he is taking in. If we are walking by the river, which is a long walk, he prefers to sniff rather than run. If we go to the beach or a nearby secluded grass area, he sprints. When he runs, he does it in a straight line, full speed ahead then all of a sudden turns to sprint back to us and repeat lol. He can do this for 10 to 15 minutes then walk for 10 to 15 minutes then back to sprinting. He has his normal zoomies, usually in the garden and usually when he needs to poop lol.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Sole0102 said:


> Cooper gets one longer walk every other day and a short walk too. The reason for this is he isn't putting weight on properly so I'm aware of him burning off far more than he is taking in. If we are walking by the river, which is a long walk, he prefers to sniff rather than run. If we go to the beach or a nearby secluded grass area, he sprints. When he runs, he does it in a straight line, full speed ahead then all of a sudden turns to sprint back to us and repeat lol. He can do this for 10 to 15 minutes then walk for 10 to 15 minutes then back to sprinting. He has his normal zoomies, usually in the garden and usually when he needs to poop lol.


I should have added that he gets a couple of shorter on lead walks on the days that he doesn't get long walks and plenty of play in the garden, training etc


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Sounds normal to me. As long as the vet says he’s healthy and his appetite is good, I wouldn’t worry about him being on the leaner side. Gracie, my 2 1/2 year old mini poo, can run like the wind. Her poodle friend (who is actually her cousin) comes over for play dates and we get such a kick out of watching the two of them zoom around the yard! Believe it or not, Lily, my very poodle like mix, still gets zoomies now and then…and she is twelve! And at twelve she can still run like to wind too. Poodles are a special sort, very different from any other dog I’ve had too.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Carolinek said:


> Sounds normal to me. As long as the vet says he’s healthy and his appetite is good, I wouldn’t worry about him being on the leaner side. Gracie, my 2 1/2 year old mini poo, can run like the wind. Her poodle friend (who is actually her cousin) comes over for play dates and we get such a kick out of watching the two of them zoom around the yard! Believe it or not, Lily, my very poodle like mix, still gets zoomies now and then…and she is twelve! And at twelve she can still run like to wind too. Poodles are a special sort, very different from any other dog I’ve had too.


Thank you for your reply. Cooper doesn't eat properly because of jaw dysplasia which is currently being investigated so he is definitely not getting enough. His legs are very skinny, not much to them at all, tiny bit of muscle then skin and bone. I had a toy poodle growing up and swear he had a better body shape than Cooper does. He is also very leggy (see picture 🤭🤭) hitting 15in and that makes him look even slimmer 🤦‍♀️😂.

12 years old and still doing zoomies? That's impressive 👏👏👏


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Some general exercise level guidelines for reference

*https://www.inugami.ca/exercise-guidelines-for-puppies-by-puppy-culture/*
Exercise Guidelines for Puppies (By Puppy Culture) – Inugami – Finnish Spitz








www.inugami.ca

APPROPRIATE EXERCISE
PUPPY FITNESS THAT FITS THE PUPPY Age Appropriate Exercise Guidelines By Jane Killion Director of the film “Puppy Culture - The Critical First 12 Weeks That Can Shape Your Puppy’s Future” THERE'S AN IDEA that’s caught on like wildfire that exercise is some kind panacea that will solve all...
shoppuppyculture.com



Sole0102 said:


> Cooper doesn't eat properly because of jaw dysplasia which is currently being investigated so he is definitely not getting enough.


If the vet also thinks that he's truly underweight, I've just remembered something that members have done to help their pups gain a bit (just remember that poodles are lean when fit ).

Look up Satin Balls (no idea where the name came from) but it's a specific mashup of food to get additional calories in short term. Some of these threads will have actual recipes (not necessarily the same) and I'm sure there's more out in the wild. 

(10) Search results for query: "satin balls" | Poodle Forum


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Our breeder said to watch out when we let her off the lead in the first instance, 'you'll be surprised how nippy she is, so be careful'
Seems Mini Poos are speedy little things, and highly manoevrable - that's what really tickles me and those watching, her amazing 'shimmy's' , twists and tiurns, quick change of direction, 'bluffs'.
Yeah, and that galloping horse sound!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

But how much ?
Well we are realising Poppy decides, when she has had enough especially down the park, as much as she adores playing with other dogs, when she has had her fill she comes over to usually mum, and asks to be put on the lead, or even picked up.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

The Popster said:


> But how much ?
> Well we are realising Poppy decides, when she has had enough especially down the park, as much as she adores playing with other dogs, when she has had her fill she comes over to usually mum, and asks to be put on the lead, or even picked up.


Poppy is adorable 😍 it's nice to know that Cooper isn't the only super speedy one lol. I love the quick turns that he does too, it's quite amazing to watch. He also jumps over anything in his way, the first time he did that, all I could see was him running full speed in the direction of a small tree stump. I thought he was going to run straight into it but no, he flew through the air right over it. They like to keep us guessing I think.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Sole0102 said:


> Poppy is adorable 😍 it's nice to know that Cooper isn't the only super speedy one lol. I love the quick turns that he does too, it's quite amazing to watch. He also jumps over anything in his way, the first time he did that, all I could see was him running full speed in the direction of a small tree stump. I thought he was going to run straight into it but no, he flew through the air right over it. They like to keep us guessing I think.


Yeah that too.
Poppy loves jumping over another dog.
Mind you I'm waiting for a serious 'head on' smash!!


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I love it when Rusty has been having a long sniff and I have walked a bit ahead. I look round to see him charging towards me, ears flapping.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Tulsi said:


> I love it when Rusty has been having a long sniff and I have walked a bit ahead. I look round to see him charging towards me, ears flapping.


One of my favorite sights as well, ears flapping and a dopey grin with her tongue hanging out as she races by me.


----------



## TuttoBene (Apr 23, 2021)

Sole0102 said:


> Are all miniature poodles super fast at running? Cooper often sounds like a horse when he runs and I have honestly never seen another dog run that fast. Is it just a poodle thing? I don't think another dog would be able to catch him at his full speed. It scares me sometimes 😂😂. My question is though, how much 'off lead' (always has a long line on) sprinting should he be allowed to do? He can cover a fair distance quickly. Is it ok if he is choosing to do this or should he be limited?


A greyhound could catch him. General advice: don’t let him run with a greyhound. My greyhounds are not predatory but I wouldn’t chance it.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

TuttoBene said:


> A greyhound could catch him. General advice: don’t let him run with a greyhound. My greyhounds are not predatory but I wouldn’t chance it.


I definitely wouldn't let him run with greyhounds!! My sister has a bulldog and you should see the expression on his face when Cooper runs, it's so funny. I think Mosley gets tired just watching him 🤭🤭


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Besides poodles, I have usually had whippets. When I moved from Florida to Texas I bought some land from a woman who had Chinese Shar-Peis - in fact she was one of the first persons to import them into the US. There was a long chain-link fence between us. The Shar-Peis used to stand by the fence to watch the whippets run along the fence line. It was so funny to see the Shar-Peis turning their heads back and forth as the whippets roared up and down the line! I also had a greyhound at the time, but he was a lazy couch potato and rarely ran very fast. 

I remember I had the greyhound, five whippets, a standard poodle, and a Chihuahua at that time. They all got along famously. The Chihuahua ruled the pack!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Sole0102 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Cooper doesn't eat properly because of jaw dysplasia which is currently being investigated so he is definitely not getting enough. His legs are very skinny, not much to them at all, tiny bit of muscle then skin and bone. I had a toy poodle growing up and swear he had a better body shape than Cooper does. He is also very leggy (see picture 🤭🤭) hitting 15in and that makes him look even slimmer 🤦‍♀️😂.
> 
> 12 years old and still doing zoomies? That's impressive 👏👏👏


He’s a handsome boy, and I see those long legs! Satin balls are good for weight gain, we used to use them in the rescue I volunteered in. At 12, Lily is pretty remarkable, people are always commenting on how young she looks and acts. She still competes in agility- speedy, fast and all around kind of crazy. Hopefully she is around for a good long time yet!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I remember a thread or so discussing top speeds of various breeds but haven't searched yet. Out in the wilds of google, I found this amongst others which are all generally in agreement on the stats:
These Are the 15 Fastest Dog Breeds in the World (cheatsheet.com)


oooh oooh and PF gets noted in this one 

How Fast Is a Poodle: Learn the Top Speed for This Amazing Canine Athlete | Fluffy Dog Breeds


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie is like a bullet when she gets in a big open field. She gets a morning walk on the lead and then in the afternoon weather permitting off lead in the woods and fields. I limit this to one hour. She doesn't run the whole time but I let her go as much as she wants during the hour, she sniffs around and walks with us too. If she gets more than an hour she gets the zoomies at the end and then I have to wait for the manic episode to be over before we can go home. If I stick to one hour she doesn't get the zoomies. She doesn't get zoomies any other time now so I'm careful to not push past this hour to bring one on.


----------

